# Hello Everybody!!



## saxaphool (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm...about me

real job = music store owner(band instrument/school music)

other real job = youth director at church

play job(when time allows) = theatre/drama/etc

done most aspects of the theatre: 
Acting(church musicals - Christmas Post(Maxwell), I'll Be Home for Christmas(Grandpa) 
Lighting - Godspell, Beauty & Beast
Sound - Hello Dolly
Pit Orchestra - Bunches of the years
Special FX - Wizard of OZ
Misc set construction/set dressing/etc.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome on board, saxaphool -wish I could say I've been in the pit, but it's the one place you really don't want me at all (I don't play correctly. Anyone can play correctly, I play with great feeling - apologies to Oscar Wilde)

This is a great place for researching, little known facts and for just hanging out with some really interesting folks. I am firmly convinced that there isn't an answer here for just about any theater question. They nibble on fingers here, so make sure you 'search' first before asking a question - and don't get anyone started on ginger soy sauce...

Welcome!

Char5lie (the 5 is silent)


----------



## saxaphool (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Char5lie,

Correction from original post:


> Pit Orchestra - Bunches of the years


"of" should be "over"....guess I can't type

I'm finishing lights for a private school doing Beauty this weekend.... and just talked to another director about doing pit for Millie in late April...(A PAID GIG...YAY!)

Phool


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 2, 2008)

saxaphool said:


> Thanks Char5lie,
> Correction from original post:
> "of" should be "over"....guess I can't type
> I'm finishing lights for a private school doing Beauty this weekend.... and just talked to another director about doing pit for Millie in late April...(A PAID GIG...YAY!)
> Phool



Oh god hide him from Derrick he's making second posts to correct his own grammar as opposed to editing it....If the two of them get together we'll all have to get English degrees!!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> ...Derrick...


Derek. But I'm beginning to grow fond of "Big D". Maybe that will be my gangsta' name.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 2, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Derek. But I'm beginning to grow fond of "Big D". Maybe that will be my gangsta' name.


You know what's funny about that is that I completly have to think about which way to spell it every time....and usually I fail.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Oh god hide him from Derrick he's making second posts to correct his own grammar as opposed to editing it....If the two of them get together we'll all have to get English degrees!!
> Welcome aboard.



That's okay, Grog, I've got one that you can use or you can have the journalism one - I'm not using that one either (hey, it's a woman right to change her mind...several times).

Sax - Millie is a great show - I keep petitioning for it for our upcoming season (09-10), but it keeps getting shot down...sigh. Then they choose stuff like "Children's Hour" - yucka....looks like we may be doing "Grey Garden" and "George M" (or "Snoopy")...

Derek - you'll always be Big D to me...

Char5lie


----------



## Van (Apr 3, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> -wish I could say I've been in the pit, ............


 
I've been there since decided on Technical Theatre as a career ! 


Hey Welcome Aboard Saxaphool! It's good to have dabblers, tinkerers, part timers, etc. Don't be afraisd to kick in your two cents worth. The More people posting the more perspectives to a problem, oops Cahllenge.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Saxaphool! 


Big D's Motto... "Yo dawg, Spell it correctly or I'll bust a cap in your a**!"


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 6, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Oh god hide him from Derrick he's making second posts to correct his own grammar as opposed to editing it....If the two of them get together we'll all have to get English degrees!!
> Welcome aboard.




Amen! What's wrong with an English degree, exactly??? I'm working on getting an english teaching degree...


----------

